# My Wasp 'Skep'- Smart Mantis



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Fascinating!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

And here I thought it was a dog-eat-dog world! 
Great pics,thanks for sharing


----------



## tnff319 (May 17, 2012)

Whats the purpose of keeping wasp around?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I don't keep them around... they're just around. Lots of hives around my housing area. I don't believe in the need to have the pest control guys come out and douse my house and yard in chemicals and see no insects flying around. I enjoy feeding the spiders time to time and watching wasps chew on the wooden supports for the trees and realize that's how they gather pulp. The leaf cutter bees love the wooden shingle siding on the house too, all those little cracks and crevices to build in. I dunno, to me life is pretty boring to step outside and not see anything flying around your flowers or crawling around because I might get stung or bit. I've never been bitten by a spider and I took two stings in the 8 years I've been there, both times in a fruit tree where a nest was.


----------

